# My two new babies from Aquabid:D



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

here are my two new males from thailand,

should be getting them next week or so ...


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

oh my! i absolutely love the colors on the bottom one! hes gorgeous! and his tail is huge lol


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

The bottom guy has rich colors to be sure, but that top guy is so very unique! I really love the way he looks


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Holy shmoly!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

they're awesome  I can't wait to see them in their new homes!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Me tooooo!!!! Thank ya


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow! Both are beautiful!


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice finds!!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank ya!!! Lol


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

GOOD GOD they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## EmilyN (Jan 22, 2012)

I know it sounds girly but I would name the first one Orchid. Do you have names picked out yet?

Both are gorgeous fish!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Hahah thats cute!!! I might use that name!!
No i dont have names yet!!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

When you get tired of these ones, can I buy them from you? 
jk.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Lol! I doubt id ever get tired of them!!! Too pretty


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

WOW! These guys are stunning especially the DT. Super Congrats on these two! Beautiful!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wouldn't give them up, either.


----------



## RedneckBettaGuru (Jan 15, 2012)

oh my. very nice boys. I didn't even notice the top one was a DBLT until somone mentioned it. very nice.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you i will be getting them march 12th! Cant wait


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow they look amazing. I have always had a weak spot for Dragons.

Your betta count has really went down drastically AL4L!...


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow they look amazing. I have always had a weak spot for Dragons.
> 
> Your betta count has really went down drastically AL4L!...


Me too i love dragons they are my fav !!

And i know its depressin but i had to move out into my bfs grandparents house for work and its far so now im only home once a week so i had to get rid of like pretty mch everything all i have at home is two 2.5 gallon tanks  compared to my room was covered in tanks  ihave a total of 8 bettas right now so sad lol. But i convinced my bf to let me have 1 tank in our room so i have my two males that are from my first spawn my most special <3 lol my babies i raised! And convinced my mom to let me keep my two 20 gallon long at her house so i have my fish spread through the 3 homes LOL! Wish i had my own place though so i didnt have to spread them into each house but i cant care for so many right now i work 6 days and its far from my home in burlington so


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

Can you show us their homes when you get them?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

bettalover2000 said:


> Can you show us their homes when you get them?


Of course!!!! I will be getting them march 12th so a couple days after i should have pics im always so busy!!!!


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

That first male is amazing :shock:

Glad you had to down size ;-) Can't wait to get my 2 boys from you soon!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

JBosley said:


> That first male is amazing :shock:
> 
> Glad you had to down size ;-) Can't wait to get my 2 boys from you soon!


Hahahah yeah i impulse buy too and then end up going "why did i buy him" lol

 glad my two babies found a great home!


----------



## FastH20Betta (Oct 18, 2011)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

The bottom one has the largest tail that I have ever seen!


----------



## Saphirra (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

animallover4lyfe said:


> Me too i love dragons they are my fav !!
> 
> And i know its depressin but i had to move out into my bfs grandparents house for work and its far so now im only home once a week so i had to get rid of like pretty mch everything all i have at home is two 2.5 gallon tanks  compared to my room was covered in tanks  ihave a total of 8 bettas right now so sad lol. But i convinced my bf to let me have 1 tank in our room so i have my two males that are from my first spawn my most special <3 lol my babies i raised! And convinced my mom to let me keep my two 20 gallon long at her house so i have my fish spread through the 3 homes LOL! Wish i had my own place though so i didnt have to spread them into each house but i cant care for so many right now i work 6 days and its far from my home in burlington so


It must have been extremely hard to part with them. Hey are all so pretty and I'm sure we're spoiled as heck.

Sometimes life just happens and you have to go with it to have the things that we hold dear to us.

I really hope you are able to overcome this obstacle and can eventually get the fish you still own back.

Good luck!!


----------

